# Urine smell



## chloecatgirl (Mar 30, 2009)

What does cat urine smell like? I found a damp patch on the futon (after sitting in it) and it smells kind of like chicken soup but I know it's not, no one eats in there so I'm just wondering what cat pee smells like because the only explanation I have is that Dante peed there a few times. It wet through a sleeping bag, a quilt and the futon cover right into the mattress so I'm guessing that if it's cat pee I have to get rid of the mattress. I can only think that the chicken soup smell is coming from the wet cat food we've been giving him and he's been peeing on the futon cause he's mad at us for shutting him up in the bedroom when we try to sleep in the morning. I'll get him to a vet as soon as I can get a rid which may not be until Thursday. Kitty litter has been pretty dry recently too. ARG. What a mess...any tips?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

If there's no other explanation then it probably is cat pee, although I've never heard anyone say it smells like chicken soup. The number one reason cats pee outside the box is urinary tract infection and/or crystals. So a vet visit is in order. It would be best if you could get there sooner than Thurs....it's a painful condition for cats, just like it is for humans.

Regarding the linens and mattress....soak them all with an enzymatic cleaner like Nature's Miracle before washing the linens. Let them air dry. The mattress can also be treated, pour on the cleaner, don't just spray the surface, it needs to sink down as far at the urine did.


----------

